# Guess who! :)



## sanj (Sep 9, 2013)

Shots taken of a relatively famous person. I will be very impressed if anyone can guess who she is. Hint: the green chroma sort of shows her fame. 
Photos taken by 5d3 and 85mm on a movie set which i am cinematographer of. 
Sanjay


----------



## sanj (Sep 9, 2013)

one more


----------



## shashinkaman (Sep 9, 2013)

:-X Wait, those boobs, isn't it.... :-X    ;D


----------



## J.R. (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess I'll be accused of having a dirty mind ;D but ... Sunny Leone?

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 9, 2013)

Megan Fox :


----------



## Firebird (Sep 9, 2013)

Georgia Jagger?


----------



## CANONisOK (Sep 9, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Megan Fox :


 It would be a dead giveaway if the thumbs were visible in frame. (If you don't know to what I am referring, google it.)


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 9, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I guess I'll be accused of having a dirty mind ;D but ... Sunny Leone?
> 
> ;D ;D ;D



+1


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2013)

Elvis?


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 9, 2013)

Charlize Theron


----------



## sanj (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmmmm. I will let the game continue a bit more and tell within two days.

Another hint: It is NOT Elvis or Neuro.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 9, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Megan Fox :



that's my guess as well.


----------



## Roadtrip (Sep 10, 2013)

Annette O'Toole?


----------



## rpt (Sep 10, 2013)

How would I know sanj? You did not introduce me!


----------



## sanj (Sep 11, 2013)

I am so impressed by the knowledge of the members of this forum. Yes, this is Sunny Leone.

I want to add that I think she is a very friendly and sweet human being.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 11, 2013)

sanj said:


> I am so impressed by the knowledge of the members of this forum. Yes, this is Sunny Leone.
> 
> I want to add that I think she is a very friendly and sweet human being.



Good thing was, I selected *Inprivate Browsing * when I google "Sunny Leone", under image


----------



## sanj (Sep 11, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I am so impressed by the knowledge of the members of this forum. Yes, this is Sunny Leone.
> ...


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for telling us her name, now I am going to Google her to find out who on earth she is!!


----------



## sanj (Sep 11, 2013)

Careful!


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 11, 2013)

I love the inter webs... it makes answering the question, Was she ever naked?, so easy to answer.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I love the inter webs... it makes answering the question, Was she ever naked?, so easy to answer.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 12, 2013)

well for people with no interest in certain special genres of films  and people without much interest in current bollywood flicks she might not be so famous/known..... but interesting makeup... So a horror flick is coming up with SL.... good to know and to wait in great expectations


----------



## axtstern (Sep 12, 2013)

The title of your topic made me believe to wittness the return of Ankorwat....
False alert...


----------

